# My car pics



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=58810

Jay L.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

not bad...the 3rd one didn't work for some reason
try not to go too far with the vinyl though.....please


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Is working now

Jay L.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

nice. what size rims do you have?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

good looking car!!!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

great vehicle!
however, IMO, a diff. grille(either a ghetto one or nis knacks) would enhance the apperance. But i only say that 'cos I dislike those ones one of which you have.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

rios 
rims are 16"

Jay L.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*inspired*

i've been inspired. truly. it's nice to see another gxe le owner whose put some time into his car.

a couple of questions though. it looks like you have something other than stock side skirts. my eyes aren't playing tricks on me, are they? if they are aftermarket side skirts, where did you pick them up? if my eyes aren't deceiving me, they're very subtle but do a lot for the lines of the car.

secondly, your tail. it looks gray. my gxe le is painted white too but it has a red tail. did you swap tails with an se-l? or paint it?

by the way, do you have a list of the mods you have? thanks!


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

you have 16s? man, i know im not gonna drop my car now. dude, i thought they were like 15s or something. im sorry


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

hard_charger
The side skirts are from the sentra se.
My taillights are Altezzas (the gunmentals one).
The center piece is from the sentra se too.Right now my car look like the sentra se.

Jay L.


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

jay, did you order your parts or find get them from a (heaven forbid) junked se? if you purchased the skirts, how much did you get 'em for and from where? how about the tail piece? was it easy to install the parts? hey, i really appreciate your help, man.

list of other mods coming... ?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I picked up the side skirts and the gray center piece from www.mossyperformance.com 
Side skirts $300.00
Gray center piece $140.00
Altezzas $148.00
Mods:WAI Injen
Brushed aluminum dash kit
Kyb-Agx
Eibach Pro-kit
Rear upper mounts
Koni bump stop
Ractive pedals
Team loco rims with 205-40-16 Kuhmo tires
Xplod dash receiver
Front strut bar
Arosspeed muffler

Jay L.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

More pics at--->>> http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=JayL1967&album_id=85982

Jay L.


----------

